# Sound card disabled?



## Aspom (Oct 12, 2007)

hey guys
please help..,
when i connect to the internet, an error w/c looks like this "Generic Host Process for Win32 Services has encountered a problem and needs to close" will appear after a couple of minutes...,

then sumthin weird happens.. my XP will look like Windows 98 in 2 secs.
then switch back to XP

when i try to play Frozen Throne, this error will appear: "Unable to initialize base sound services, sound is disabled".

when i try to play music from Windows media player, this 'thing' will appear "Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device" ... ...

But before the Generic Host thing appears, i can still play music files...
Anyone who can help??


----------



## Aspom (Oct 12, 2007)

Can anyone please help me?
:sigh:


----------



## shinobikid (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey there, umm well i had the same problem.. first, my aim keep shutting down by itself, which i suspected something was wrong.. and then i try playing frozen throne/warcraft III and it says it cant initiate the sound.. so i used "Spybot - Search and Destroy" i scanned my files and it found 2 problems,, if i remember correctly, one of them was called mediaplex,, im guessing thats the thing that is causing no sound... im not a prof xD

anyways, i deleted it and restarted my computer.. and it works again.. 

hope this helps :wave:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

It wouldn't have been mediaplex, as this is simply a tracking cookie.

Apsom, set a restore point and then put your Windows XP cd in, go to run and type (the space is intentional):

sfc /scannow

Once it has completed update your Windows via Windows Update.


----------

